# Scotch: How Do You Drink It??



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Okay, so my father just got back from a little vacation. I've always wanted to try Scotch...so he decided to pick me up a bottle of 12 yr. old Glenfiddich for me to try. I have been drinking rum, gin, and other types of whiskey for quite sometime. But, this will be my first time ever trying Scotch...and I don't want to louse up my first experience with it. So, I thought I'd just ask some of my fellow drunks...er, I mean...connousieurs how they like to drink Scotch. 

Is it better to drink it mixed or straight? Neat or on the rocks? Help me...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Oh...also any thoughts on the 12 yr. old Glenfiddich? Is it okay, or is it crap? Looking forward to all response.


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

The glenfiddich is good stuff. Easy to drink. I do it on the rocks. But for the real peaty stuff, which yours is not, I might put a splash of water in, but only a splash. 

I never mix the stuff. 

Glenfiddich is good enough to drink neat if you want to give it a go, but if you're new to scotch, that might be a bit much.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Just like cigars, everyone has their own type of scotch they like & their own way they like to drink it. I'm love my scotch neat. Leave the water, ice & other "additives" to someone else. You wouldn't water down a cigar, would you?

Glen Fiddich is not my favorite style of scotch, but it'll do! I like Aberlour, Craggenmore, McCallen, and Dalwhinnie, especially Dalwhinnie 15! Again, like cigars, you'll want to try lots of different scotches. Find a restaurant or bar that carries a good selection and try a couple different ones every time you go in. Then buy bottles of the ones you like. Enjoy!


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

i'll drink it just about any way i can  some i like neat, some on the rocks. the only way i'll drink johnny walker red is in ginger ale.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

nhcigarfan said:


> The glenfiddich is good stuff. Easy to drink. I do it on the rocks. But for the real peaty stuff, which yours is not, I might put a splash of water in, but only a splash.
> 
> I never mix the stuff.
> 
> Glenfiddich is good enough to drink neat if you want to give it a go, but if you're new to scotch, that might be a bit much.


Man knows what he's yalkin' about Charlie and my reply was going to be almost word for word, except for ..........................



earnold25 said:


> snip....the only way i'll drink johnny walker red is in ginger ale.


JW Red is gutrot IMHO and I agree with the above ststement. If someone offers me a JW Red I won't even use soda water. That won't kill the taste enough, it has to be Ginger Ale.

As a side bat to this Scotch thread, a few years ago, my sister was trying to impress dad for his birthday and gave him a bottle of JW Blue. He proceeded to pour himself 3 fingers in a tall glass over a few ice cubes and then topped it off with ginger ale!!!!:huh: :baffled: :arghhhh:

I yelled "Blasphemer!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I drink my scotch on the rocks. I've been drinking alot of McCallen lately.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Newfie said:


> As a side bat to this Scotch thread, a few years ago, my sister was trying to impress dad for his birthday and gave him a bottle of JW Blue. He proceeded to pour himself 3 fingers in a tall glass over a few ice cubes and then topped it off with ginger ale!!!!:huh: :baffled: :arghhhh:
> 
> I yelled "Blasphemer!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


:lol: Did he at least give you a taste of it?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Great info guys...this is really a big help.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pour some in a glass and sip away. I like it neat.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

It depends on my mood - either neat or on the rocks -- mostly neat. Never mix a good scotch.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

I like it neat also. 
But when I started I could only drink it on the rocks or cold. I would never waste the money on good scotch to mix it. 
Just sip it slow and take your time and enjoy it.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

Single Malt? Up with a splash of spring water to open up the nose. In the PROPER glass.
Blends? A couple of ice cubes with a splash of Poland Springs sparkling water. Anything else is sacrilege.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I've been drinking Dalmore Cigar Malt Scotch on the rocks. That is the extent of my scotch expertise.


----------



## AVB (May 7, 2007)

There is no wrong way to drink scotch (except for one friend who mixed it with Dr. Pepper....that was wrong). neat, with a few drops of water or over ice. I wouldn't mix anything good with ginger ale myself but if that is what you like go right ahead. 

We were drinking Dalwhinnie 29 yo cask strength neat at my herf on Saturday.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Aw man, I wish I liked scotch. Or cognac. But even the smell turns my stomach. One day, I'll work my way up to these fine spirits so that I don't look like such a wuss.


----------



## Tristan-cl (May 22, 2007)

I prefer it neat, but I preferred it on the rocks when I started drinking it. 

Glenfiddich isn't one of my favored scotches. I'm currently enjoying Macallan and some Dalwhinne (15 is good - lots of honey).


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Well...I went ahead and tried a drink tonight. I drank it neat (like I do with most of the other spirits I have drunk) and I gotta say...I LIKED IT! It had a lot more flavor than the cheap whiskey's and rums that I have been drinking. It was also a bit sweeter and didn't have that god awful aftertaste that cheap booze has. I can't wait to try other brands. Very nice! 

Okay, so I actually didn't stop with one drink. I figure I'll never become a connousieur on just one drink...so, I had another.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Scotch..Scotch..Scotch..I like Scotch..down in my belly..
My brother brought over a bottle of Auchentoshan ( had to break out the bottle to get the spelling ) 21 yr old single malt.. Really smooth..yummm


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

Putting single malts on the rocks makes it too cold. I have read interviews with some of the master distillers in Scotland and on this point they all agree. You lose a lot of flavor if your scotch is too cold. Cool yes, cool like your basement cool, not like a frozen margarita. It's the same with red wines and most craft brewed beers. Too much cold bruises the nuances, effects the nose and masks the tastes. 
If you ever wondered how people 'get' certain 'flavors' out of good Scotch, good wine or even good cigars, it's because they've adapted their way of enjoying it to bring out the best in it. Liken it to people who smoke cigars fast and hot. They are not going to get all the flavors that the tobacco can impart.


----------



## AVB (May 7, 2007)

I'm going to try and remember to ask Dave Stewart about this next time I see him since I've seen him drink scotch over ice.



SingleMaltScott said:


> Putting single malts on the rocks makes it too cold. I have read interviews with some of the master distillers in Scotland and on this point they all agree. You lose a lot of flavor if your scotch is too cold.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

Go right ahead....but, remember, Cigar Dave says never smoke a cigar more than halfway, too.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Labman said:


> Okay, so my father just got back from a little vacation. I've always wanted to try Scotch...so he decided to pick me up a bottle of 12 yr. old Glenfiddich for me to try. I have been drinking rum, gin, and other types of whiskey for quite sometime. But, this will be my first time ever trying Scotch...and I don't want to louse up my first experience with it. So, I thought I'd just ask some of my fellow drunks...er, I mean...connousieurs how they like to drink Scotch.
> 
> Is it better to drink it mixed or straight? Neat or on the rocks? Help me...


If I were a scotch drinker, I'd probably drink it via my mouth.


----------



## AVB (May 7, 2007)

That may be true ( I don't get him here in the sticks) but Cigar Dave doesn't make his cigars whilst David Stewart is responsible for all of Balvenie.



SingleMaltScott said:


> Go right ahead....but, remember, Cigar Dave says never smoke a cigar more than halfway, too.


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

My preference is on the rocks, but that's just me. Like has been said, Scotch is like a good cigar, if you like it, that's what matters.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I almost forgot about this thread. I have finished my first bottle of Scotch and I gotta say I'm loving it. 

I need to buy another single malt scotch...any suggestions? Should I stick to buying Glenfiddich, or should I go with something else? What's Johnnie Walker like? How about Glenlivet?


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Labman said:


> I almost forgot about this thread. I have finished my first bottle of Scotch and I gotta say I'm loving it.
> 
> I need to buy another single malt scotch...any suggestions? Should I stick to buying Glenfiddich, or should I go with something else? What's Johnnie Walker like? How about Glenlivet?


For an economy single malt - I've found Speyburn to be a decent scotch. This won't be one you bring out to celebrate the new job or anything, but it's a decent sipping scotch for an evening after work. Rocks or neat are fine either way.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> For an economy single malt - I've found Speyburn to be a decent scotch. This won't be one you bring out to celebrate the new job or anything, but it's a decent sipping scotch for an evening after work. Rocks or neat are fine either way.


Thanks for the tip...I will definitely have to check it out.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Labman said:


> Thanks for the tip...I will definitely have to check it out.


Meant to say that it costs about $20 here in the Kansas City area (about the cost of a 750ml Walker Red).


----------



## Deaghatha (Oct 17, 2007)

I drink scotch straight up, sometimes with a couple of cubes of ice and other times with a splash of fancy water, it all depends on my mood or which scotch I'm drinking. Like cigars, it is all a matter of personal choice so drink what you like and like what you drink.


----------



## awsmith4-cl (Aug 24, 2007)

I drink some on the rocks, but really good stuff neat (i.e. The Balvenie 21yr.)


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Straight up or possibly with a few drops of water if it is a slightly less smooth scotch


----------

